# Show us your "Winter" Pictures



## MT Stringer

Winter is upon us so I thought I would start a thread so y'all can show off your Winter fun. Please feel free to post your pics in this thread so all can see.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## sandybottom

With 66 views wasted I better put something up here for someone to see huh?

This pic was taken last night when I offered a horsey ride for my neighbor next door. This is Corilynn's first ride ever on a horse. Proud to say it was my horse. It took some convincing and talking to...She loved it.


----------



## Arlon

Rare precipitation in Midland..










And the next morning


----------



## MichaelW

*Winter*

These were taking in Colorado on my last hunting trip there. This was the first
day of snow. We had about 14" by the second day.


----------



## Whec716

I'd like to see inside that tent!


----------



## justinsfa

This marks about the time of year when I start wondering why I battle the frigid temps to go out and shoot a few measily birds.... Wind chills were well below 0 with lows in the single digits and highs barely making 20F almost every day of the trip...

New camera performed pretty good though despite the conditions.... but the dogs took the cake... those boys were unstoppable, even though they ice skated the entire trip.


----------



## Brent

*One Of Life's Simple Pleasures....*

One of the positive things about winter.


----------



## trodery




----------



## carryyourbooks

nice, trod. i'm partial to the dog pics though. they are SO clear.


----------



## sandybottom

It's hard to tell but there is a bald eagle in the last pic. All taken at Brazos Bend State Park a few days ago.


----------



## MrsFish

Christmas in Gruene


----------



## Enviroman

MrsFish said:


> Christmas in Gruene


Nice colors on the Guadalupe!


----------



## Jean Scurtu

*Winter*

"sandybottom',

Congratulations,excellent pictures!!!!

Happy holidays!!!


----------



## commtrd

Black and white works well for winter images to use contrast to illustrate harsh winter conditions.


----------



## MT Stringer

*"Winter Soccer"*

Well, it is called winter soccer. 

Here are a few pics from recent tournaments held at The Woodlands High School and the Katy I-10 Shootout.


----------



## MichaelW

Great shots. Like the action.


----------



## griz

*Here are a few from Moab*







Griz


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

*Remember this?*

El Campo


----------



## jameswilson799

Wow! Excellent pictures!!!! So winter is here!!!
Lets welcome!!!


----------



## goodeyak

Great pics! Tks for sharing!!


----------



## Law Dog

Great pics, Thanks for sharing!


----------

